# D7000 screen issues....



## charlie76 (Jul 22, 2012)

What he heck is wrong with my new D7000?    The back LCD screen won't turn on when I press the button...does this happen to anyone else?  The camera cpu is not busy or anything like that...I press the LCD button...nothing.  I have to turn the camera off and on a couple times...or sometimes take out the battery!  So what the heck is going on with my super sweet piece of hardware that I just got a couple months ago?   Any help here.....?


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 22, 2012)

Should I return it to Nikon...or is this common with DSLRs?  This is my first one


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds like time for a reset..... try this...

The procedure is:

1. Hold down the two green buttons for 3 seconds.  (QUAL and Exposure Comp)

2. Go into the Custom Settings menu (Pencil Icon) and click "Reset Custom Settings".

3. Turn the camera off
Remove the battery
Turn camera switch ON
Hold down the shutter button for 20 seconds
Turn Camera Switch OFF
Replace the battery
Turn Camera ON

I also have a PDF file from Nikon on how to do this.... but no way to post it.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you messing with me???  This sounds like a hazing ritual.  Do I gotta do this standing on my head and spin around three times?  That is a crazy procedure....LOL...but I'll give it a shot right now.  Thanks Charlie


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 22, 2012)

It didn't happen unless there's pictures.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 22, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Are you messing with me???  This sounds like a hazing ritual.  Do I gotta do this standing on my head and spin around three times?  That is a crazy procedure....LOL...but I'll give it a shot right now.  Thanks Charlie



Nope.. totally serious! lol! If you want to PM me an Email address.. I will send you the PDF doc also...


And don't forget to click your heels together three times after spinning... and repeat "I want to go home".....


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ernicus said:
			
		

> It didn't happen unless there's pictures.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Nope.. totally serious! lol! If you want to PM me an Email address.. I will send you the PDF doc also...
> 
> And don't forget to click your heels together three times after spinning... and repeat "I want to go home".....



Procedure complete.   Except I decided to do a small chant while going through the steps...hey, ya never know


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 22, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you pray to the Goddess of Photography? (You know she is a women, right.. think about it!    )


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 22, 2012)

of course...she is a fickle beast


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 22, 2012)

oh jeez...we could have a whole new thread about "why the goddess of photography is a woman" ..... that could get messy


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> .........
> I also have a PDF file from Nikon on how to do this.... but no way to post it.




Upload it to any of the thousands of on-line file sharing sites.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 22, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> oh jeez...we could have a whole new thread about "why the goddess of photography is a woman" ..... that could get messy



No.. there is much beauty in photography... although it is difficult to portray sometimes! (sometimes you just shave the legs... sometimes you YANK the wax away...   The important part is capturing the image you wanted)


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > .........
> ...



Yea.. I wasn't thinking. I could even use the FTP site I setup for my company.. wouldn't be an issue.  lol!


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> No.. there is much beauty in photography... although it is difficult to portray sometimes! (sometimes you just shave the legs... sometimes you YANK the wax away...   The important part is capturing the image you wanted)



Ahhhhh HAHA!!!!!    Great one


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Yea.. I wasn't thinking. I could even use the FTP site I setup for my company.. wouldn't be an issue.  lol!



Yeah, but not everyone here is proficient in FTP.  So a link to a file-sharing site would be the best option.


----------

